# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations >  Bristol Honey Festival - 28th-30th August

## Neils

Seems like the right place to put it.

I know it's a bit of a trek but there're Scottish Beekeepers name's engraved on our trophy from previous shows, so you never know!

Bristol Beekeepers are having a honey show. Apparently we used to do one a few years back but when the Bristol Flower Show shut up shop we stopped for a while.

Up for grabs is the Bristol Silver Queen trophy for the entrant with the most points across classes 1-13.  Ok so you don't actually get to take this trophy home with you, but your name will be engraved on it, joining previous winners from as far as Cornwall and Scotland (the trophy was first awarded in 1929) and you'll get a commemorative engraved item of Bristol blue glass and I dare say a photo or two of the presentation. Oh, and cash, did I mention the cash?

Classes open for entries are:
1	Two 454g jars of light honey 
2	Two 454g jars of medium honey 
3	Two 454g jars of dark honey 
4	Two 454g jars of naturally crystallised honey 
5	Two 454g jars of soft set honey 
6	One container of cut comb honey of min. weight 200g 
7	One shallow frame of honey ready for extraction 
8	One cake of beeswax of weight between 220  280g 
9	Three matching blocks of wax, each of weight 28g 
10	One bottle of sweet mead 
11	One bottle of dry mead 
12	Two matching beeswax candles 
13	Any decorative beeswax item except candle made by any method 
14	An item of art illustrating any aspect of bees or beekeeping 
15	One photograph, min. size 15cm x 10cm mounted on 25cm x 20cm card of honeybee
or beekeeping interest 
16	Honey fruit cake made to recipe on following page

And will be Judged by Tom Salter MBE according to BBKA show rules.

More information, entry form, full rules etc can be found Here

Entry to the show also gives you a full pass to the Botanic Gardens for the weekend and a discount from jar supplier Compak.

----------

